# Cheap Homemade Deer Attractant????



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

With corn being so expensive these days I'm looking to make some sort of mixture attractant at home and take to the stand when I go any ideas what have you had success with what's a proven cheap deer bait besides corn


----------



## jmath810 (Aug 29, 2013)

corn is probably the cheapest but try using some apples, peaches, cherries, pears. ask someone who has a tree that just lets them spoil on the ground. or you can get some apple syrup alot of people use for carp bait and mix it on your corn


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

Two things I've used in the pass was popcorn and peanut butter.
The popcorn i would get from movie theaters trash dumps,and if you use peanut butter make sure you bury it up to the lid or the deer
will carry it off.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't know about the popcorn but with peanut butter, have had a lot of trouble with raccoons eating it up.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

The peanut butter. Screw the lid to a tree and cut a small hole on the bottom. So they can only get there tongue in it. It will last longer. I get apple from other peoples tree and use them. Might want to ask first


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Peanut butter for sure.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

those all sound like a great way for me to get more bears. think I will just stick with corn, they don't seem to come to it like they would if I put out sweets.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

salt is gonna be the cheapest. but $8 for 40 pounds of corn isnt that bad. what do you think 40 pound of peanut butter is gonna cost?. 
hit up tractor supply or a store like that and get some minerals and salt. i can get like 50 pounds of each for about $5 each


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

So do peaches work? I know where a lot of peaches are that are not being eaten. Do the deer like them as much as they like apples? peaches spoil so fast I dont want a bunch of rotten peaches everywhere, haha. Thanks guys


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Think you could use a Bucket full of acorns 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bone&Stone (Jul 23, 2013)

Bowhunter536 said:


> With corn being so expensive these days I'm looking to make some sort of mixture attractant at home and take to the stand when I go any ideas what have you had success with what's a proven cheap deer bait besides corn


Baiting is illegal here but I hear a little vanilla extract on a papertowel or piece of felt works. I think it's best to find the places they frequent on their own and set up near them instead if trying to draw them away from their normal routine.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Think you could use a Bucket full of acorns
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


i pick up acorns around my house and because their in such abundance than i pour buck jam or deer cane or any other attractant and take them in bags to my spots.

apples and peanut butter is great, i also have a hard time keeping ***** off the peanut butter, i think cause it has a strong smell, they usually sit and eat it till its gone leaving me with just 100 pics of ***** the first night.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

a solution of cheap imitation vanilla diluted in a little bit of water. And it doesn't have to be real vanilla the big bottle you get for .99 - 1.50 at the grocery will do. Mix it up, put it in a spray bottle and douse the area you want the deer to come to.


----------



## uncljohn (May 3, 2013)

I'm going w/ the vanilla extract this year. You can get like a pint for $8 at Sam's Club which should last a few seasons.


----------



## kscatman76 (Nov 4, 2010)

when it gets cold pumpkins are awesome.


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

How about any type of molasses to pour on a rotted stump anything like that I could make at home?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

Bowhunter536 said:


> How about any type of molasses to pour on a rotted stump anything like that I could make at home?


buy a bag of dried molasses and mix it yourself at home you can make it a little stronger to get them coming then water it down a little more each time.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Tried peanut butter last year & it did not work. I screwed the lids to a tree, cut out the bottom of the jar, set the trail camera up & all I got on the camera was ****, grinners, & jars full of mice droppings. 

Never had a deer go to the jar, but there were still pics of them walking around.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

my brother made a couple of blocks last year that worked fairly well and lasted longer than just pouring it on the ground 

he used alfalfa blocks,chunked apples, pears a little corn, soybeans, dried molasses, and sugar and vanilla 

he made a hard tack base then poured some of the stuff listed above into a planter base. "plug holes" let the mixture sit for a day or 2 and it's really solid. each block lasted about a month and worked fine he put eye bolts in a few of them so we could hang them from trees and others were just placed on the ground. i will say it worked better in the winter. early season it had some give to it but when it got cold it was as solid as a rock and it took thm awhile to get the "bait" out of the block


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

ohiobow said:


> my brother made a couple of blocks last year that worked fairly well and lasted longer than just pouring it on the ground
> 
> he used alfalfa blocks,chunked apples, pears a little corn, soybeans, dried molasses, and sugar and vanilla
> 
> he made a hard tack base then poured some of the stuff listed above into a planter base. "plug holes" let the mixture sit for a day or 2 and it's really solid. each block lasted about a month and worked fine he put eye bolts in a few of them so we could hang them from trees and others were just placed on the ground. i will say it worked better in the winter. early season it had some give to it but when it got cold it was as solid as a rock and it took thm awhile to get the "bait" out of the block


I like this idea


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Tried peanut butter last year & it did not work. I screwed the lids to a tree, cut out the bottom of the jar, set the trail camera up & all I got on the camera was ****, grinners, & jars full of mice droppings.
> 
> Never had a deer go to the jar, but there were still pics of them walking around.


What is a grinners,?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Vanilla extract, anise oil, sweet gum oil....


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

emerson said:


> What is a grinners,?


Trapper slang for opossums


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I also have made homemade cover scents from many things including acorns which would work as well. I just gather up what ever I'm using and break/crush them up a little and add to a pot of boiling water, basically make a tea. Then strain it off and put into a spry bottle. I do it with pine a lot and it works great.


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, been away for awhile playing golf.
The popcorn worked the best for some reason,salt,corn I don't really know,but it works great.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

davydtune said:


> I also have made homemade cover scents from many things including acorns which would work as well. I just gather up what ever I'm using and break/crush them up a little and add to a pot of boiling water, basically make a tea. Then strain it off and put into a spry bottle. I do it with pine a lot and it works great.


hows does this work?


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sorry, I thought you were talking bout attractants not cover scents.
This gets kinda tricky.Your older bucks did not get older by being stupid.
You can fool some ,but not many.Pine scent works pretty good, but just try to stay down wind the best you can.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Just go to your local produce stand and ask them for their spoiled apples pears and yams and Taters ect. Theyll usually sell em real cheap oh and deer love peaches or at least they do around here

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

emerson said:


> What is a grinners,?


Opossums


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

http://thearkansashuntingandfishingforum.com/InexpensiveDeerAttractantSecrets.pdf

Good read.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

mossihornslayer said:


> hows does this work?


Pulls out all the oils and that's where the scent is at.


----------



## bootlegoutdoors (Dec 23, 2013)

I've made some cheap homemade peanut butter, but for deer. It's pretty easy and great results. I buy cheapest peanuts I can find at the store and cheap vegetable oil, little molasses, and salt.

Then you blend it all together and you've got your homemade deer peanut butter. Seriously, search homemade peanut butter on Youtube and you get all kinds of videos. I just tweaked it for deer.

You can also make it the consistency you want, depending on your presentation, drip, can, over corn, etc.


----------



## bootlegoutdoors (Dec 23, 2013)

I like to take the roasted soybeans you can buy at the feed store, then grind them up, add peanut oil and then a lil molasses. Has same consistency as peanut butter but works even better!!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

1/4 acre of clover. $20 for enough seed to make a really thick stand of clover. Last about 3 years. Deer love it!


----------

